# Speed FMC Tournament



## Rubiks560 (Apr 6, 2015)

Following March Madness we decided to do a speed FMC bracketed tournament.

Who will the winner be!?


----------



## guusrs (Apr 6, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFc0Ho-dfxU
> 
> Following March Madness we decided to do a speed FMC bracketed tournament.
> 
> Who will the winner be!?



Great Video!
Congratz Ryan.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

What are the rules for this?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What are the rules for this?



Each turn you get 1 move. First to solve their cube wins. 
If your timer runs out, you lose.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 6, 2015)

Face Mane Champion


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 7, 2015)

Dang it, I watched the entire minute of Ryan eating chocolate eggs! But seriously, this is an awesome idea.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 7, 2015)

The sound this event makes is awesome. Its like an epic drum solo with cubes and a chess timer.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 7, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Each turn you get 1 move. First to solve their cube wins.
> If your timer runs out, you lose.



I saw you doing an M' around 6:10. Cheater!!!!


----------



## guusrs (Apr 7, 2015)

The original idea is described here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24200-New-event-ideas/page6
The original name was FMC duel, later on Twente Open 2012 renamed to FMC head-to-head


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> The sound this event makes is awesome. Its like an epic drum solo with cubes and a chess timer.


There is going to be a chess simul to be organised at Worlds 2021. It is cool to see the parallels between speed chess and speedcubing.

Although classical chess is way different from the classical FMC event in cubing.


----------

